# Kubota Initiates Trade Dress & Unfair Comp. Lawsuit Against Daedong's Kioti Tractors



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This should be an interesting food fit. 

click here


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

See i knew they looked like a Kubota try and trick people.:naah: 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

The Japanese used to be famous for this. They copied Caterpillar in the past. Now they're crying foul?????


----------

